# Senior male with the runs



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2014)

Help, my 10 year old rescue male has the runs..bad 
So we have had fritz just over a year, and he has spoiled us for all other dogs, I am sure!! He has been the best !! 
All of a sudden, he developed a bad case of the runs, and nothing really changed in diet or home. He eats blue buffalo chicken for seniors...good food..I introduced him to pumpkin, and that helped for a few days, than..bam..runs. For the last week, he has been on boiled rice, boiled extra lean gr beef and pumpin...it has helped a little, but tonight, I fed him kirklands lamb and rice...poor guy was soo hungry. We have never had a senior dog, and being seniors ourselves, know how tummy troubles can be in old age  fritz eats, drinks and plays like normal...So we are at a loss. If we bring him to the vet, they will just run many expensive tests.....not a lot of faith in vets. Any info would help THANKS


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

They can dehydrate fast from loose stools. It could be the food/changing the food.

I personally would take him to the vet just to rule out anything medical


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2014)

Well today was the first day I changed his food, guess I will call vet...thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

